# 298Re Maiden Voyage



## jimc (Jun 8, 2011)

We just returned from our maiden voyage with our new 298RE 10th Anniversary Edition. I have to say everything went pretty good and I/we found it actually towed better than our 2008 Jayco G2 25RKS even though it's a bit heavier. Couple small things we noted. There was some water at the base of the toilet - very small amount just in one spot. The first thing I thought about was to check the bolts at the base of the toilet. I was surprise to find them pretty loose. I was able to give them several quarter turns with a small ratchet and the leakage stopped. Haven't noticed anything since. We also noted after our return home that 2 or 3 cabinet doors were open. It looks like the male ends of the hinges for those doors need to be spread a little to tighten them up. A couple also need to be realigned a little. Anyone else experience anything like that? The last thing we noticed was a little saw dust on the floor under the dinette slide. I suspect it's just left over from the construction, but will be checking that further.

Overall we love it and are extremely happy with it.

One last thing... we originally wanted a ladder installed and was told that it could be done (i.e. the blocking was in place based on the serial number of the unit). Our dealer got the part number from Keystone, ordered and received the ladder, but when they went to install it and called to get the exact location of the blocking, were told by Keystone there was no blocking on the 298RE and the ladder couldn't be installed. Apparently somebody at Keystone is miss-informed. We were bummed! My solution was to purchase a telescoping extension ladder (12.5') and our dealer paid for it. Now, I'd really be upset if one of the forum members writes back and says they have a ladder on the back of their 2011 10th Ann. 298RE.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

jimc said:


> We just returned from our maiden voyage with our new 298RE 10th Anniversary Edition. I have to say everything went pretty good and I/we found it actually towed better than our 2008 Jayco G2 25RKS even though it's a bit heavier. Couple small things we noted. There was some water at the base of the toilet - very small amount just in one spot. The first thing I thought about was to check the bolts at the base of the toilet. I was surprise to find them pretty loose. I was able to give them several quarter turns with a small ratchet and the leakage stopped. Haven't noticed anything since. We also noted after our return home that 2 or 3 cabinet doors were open. It looks like the male ends of the hinges for those doors need to be spread a little to tighten them up. A couple also need to be realigned a little. Anyone else experience anything like that? The last thing we noticed was a little saw dust on the floor under the dinette slide. I suspect it's just left over from the construction, but will be checking that further.
> 
> Overall we love it and are extremely happy with it.
> 
> One last thing... we originally wanted a ladder installed and was told that it could be done (i.e. the blocking was in place based on the serial number of the unit). Our dealer got the part number from Keystone, ordered and received the ladder, but when they went to install it and called to get the exact location of the blocking, were told by Keystone there was no blocking on the 298RE and the ladder couldn't be installed. Apparently somebody at Keystone is miss-informed. We were bummed! My solution was to purchase a telescoping extension ladder (12.5') and our dealer paid for it. Now, I'd really be upset if one of the forum members writes back and says they have a ladder on the back of their 2011 10th Ann. 298RE.


 GILLIGAN! Yup, those are some common issues. Some loose screws, cabinet doors, tank level indicators being swapped, mislabeled tank valves... just stuff!!

Easy adjust for the cabinets, take a 1/8" piece of luan plywood. You only need a thin piece as long as the cabinet door. Open both doors. Begin closing them with the wood between the doors, and push them shut. This is going to give you at 1/8" gap between doors and allow them to open and close without interfering with the other.

Check the alignment of the catch for each door and adjust them to hold the door properly. If the catch seems stiff put a touch of Vaseline on one side of the catch. Exercise the door; it should open nicely after that.

Hope that helps! Congrats on your new unit!

Eric


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on the new trailer. Like already said, everything you mentioned are common punch list items on new rigs. Especially cabinet doors and drawer alignment, latches, etc. 
As far as the ladder goes, I wouldn't worry about it. The ladder that came standard on my 2010 329fbh is a piece of junk. I cracked one of the rungs the third time I used it. There should be a sticker on it saying "warning, maximum capacity 100 lbs".
Needless to say, I don't use it anymore. 
Have fun Modding and playing with your new toy.
Steve


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As far as the blocking on for the rear ladder; when we were there for the tour of the factory at the Factory Rally, our tour guide indicated that they started installing blocking on all of the newer units. In fact, one of the attendees received a schematic that included the exact dimensions of the location for the ladder. I'm not sure which model the schematic was for, but if I don't see them chime in on the topic, I'll send them a PM.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We put a ladder on a 10th Anniversary 298RE 2 weeks ago........


----------



## jimc (Jun 8, 2011)

huntr70 said:


> We put a ladder on a 10th Anniversary 298RE 2 weeks ago........


Thanks for checking for the paperwork, Steve. If you can find it I'd really like to get a copy of it.

Jimc


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Saw a 2012 298RE when we took delivery of our 301BQ, and that's a great floor plan! A huge amount of space in the living area for watching TV, hanging out, dancing, lol... If we didn't need a bunkhouse, this is the model we'd be in.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

It was a great floor plan and I agree with Insomniak, dang kids....

My mom had gone with me on the factory rally trip, and for someone who has never been camping, fell in love with that floor plan.

As Chris said, I thought they were putting the blocking in on all of the units. As a matter a fact, we were disappointed because it was on the back left side which would place the ladder over our window. Their reasoning for the location was that on the 312BH's the outside kitchen would interfere with the ladder on that side.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

jcat67 said:


> It was a great floor plan and I agree with Insomniak, dang kids....
> 
> My mom had gone with me on the factory rally trip, and for someone who has never been camping, fell in love with that floor plan.
> 
> As Chris said, I thought they were putting the blocking in on all of the units. As a matter a fact, we were disappointed because it was on the back left side which would place the ladder over our window. Their reasoning for the location was that on the 312BH's the outside kitchen would interfere with the ladder on that side.


Does anyone know if the ladder would work on the 2010 290RLS? If it could be put on the right side of the back wall, I'd be very interested in doing it, if the cost and labor isn't too outrageous.


----------

